# Traveling with fly gear



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I carry on my rods in a Simm's double barrel rod/reel case and my flies in checked baggage. Generally when I travel I'm staying long enough to need a checked bag and not just a carry on. It might be hit or miss traveling with a fly box full if they let you check it. Depends on the TSA screener and possibly the size of the flies. I doubt anyone would fuss much over a box of #22 midges and #18 dries but if you roll up with a box of 3/0 tarpon flies or 6/0 GT flies, they might frown upon those big hooks. My advice is to carry on rod/reels and check flies, tools, leaders, tippets etc, buried in your clothes.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Have never had an issue with flies in carry on bags, but I usually have multple fly boxes, one in carry on and others in checked.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I would check your flies. Depends on TSA. If they take them you are out of luck for your trip. You can carry on fly rods with no problem. Just my .02. I work in the industry and that's what I would do.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

If there is a shred of doubt just check it. Will be worth the piece of mind. With that being said have flown dozens of times with a simms rod vault full of rods,reels, nippers, flies, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I’ve carried on 12/0 trokar swimbait hooks without a problem- I guess it just depends on the agent.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I had to leave my flies behind (biggest a size 12) coming into the US from British Columbia after clearing customs. Plane landed late and by the time I got to TSA I had 10 minutes to get to my connecting flight so didn't have time to get them added to my checked baggage. ALL my hand tied flies. Apparently TSA thought I might try and hijack the flight with a bucktail caddis.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m only doing 2 days on the water with a guide so I “could” fit everything in a carry on. But it’s probably not worth risking the flys getting held up at security. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Domestic travel would be zero issue to carry on your flies. The only thing I would be careful about are things like pliers, folding knifes, etc, I normally check that stuff. I carry on my rods and flies.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I fly with a Simms Double Barrel and never had an issue carrying it on with Delta. Fits perfectly in the overhead. Come to think about it, I don’t think they’ve ever esker me to even open it. i usually get more questions from travelers about where we’re headed to fish. Orvis Safe Passage is another great travel case If you traveling with more than two rods/reels.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> I had to leave my flies behind (biggest a size 12) coming into the US from British Columbia after clearing customs. Plane landed late and by the time I got to TSA I had 10 minutes to get to my connecting flight so didn't have time to get them added to my checked baggage. ALL my hand tied flies. Apparently TSA thought I might try and hijack the flight with a bucktail caddis.


Bucktail caddis are very dangerous. Should have had the Trico's 😉


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

You could also mail/FedEx it ahead of time to the lodge or hotel.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Ironically, I've never had any trouble flying with rods, reels, and flies, but where I've had trouble was the fly line. TSA gave me the option to peel it and the backing off of the reel and leave it with them or check my bag with the fly line in the checked bag...I reluctantly checked my bag with the reels and the fly line and backing on the reel. 

There seems to be a lot of subjectivity in what is allowed one day to the next.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I travel with a Fishpond rod carrier and convert my lumbar pack to my carry-on, and have reels, flies, etc., with me. Never had much of a problem. Once, at the Fort Myers airport, the TSA agent was interested in my Abel pliers, but ultimately let them on.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I cary flies on all the time - never had a problem. I also always cary on rods and reels - on caution on reels is international travel - several central America countries won't let you cary on a reel with line on it for the return flight.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jason M said:


> You could also mail/FedEx it ahead of time to the lodge or hotel.


If you use a shipping company you can insure your gear for what it's worth.
Airline not so much...



Tom Ilg said:


> There seems to be a lot of subjectivity in what is allowed one day to the next.


When I leave the Bay Area, SF, OAK and San Jose, TSA was more interested in just getting people through the lines.
Where as Anchorage there's no non sense but some of the eastern airports seemed to have time on their hands to screw with people. No problems with Tampa though.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

As Jason M said, if you want to save time and not worry, you can always just mail them. It would be cheaper than a checked bag. You would also a have a tracking number. I trust fedex much more with my luggage than an airline.
Personally I have not had issues flying with a fly boxes, but TSA agents are just security guards, they are not highly trained agents from Homeland Security. And it seems to vary from town to town.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I just carried on rod, sz. 4 flies, and loaded reel along with suit case from Orlando to Maui and back. American 1 way, Delta the other. I had the rod in the backpack bottle holder and clipped to the pack’s top strap. No problem or questions from anyone. No bites though😕


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I've done both, had flied in carryon and checked and never have issue with flies. The flies were redfish and tarpon. NEVER would I check my rods/reels. But, if you are fishing with a guide, the guide will have flies and the patterns that are producing for current conditions. Take a few flies with you and gamble they make it with you. Best of luck and look forward to your report.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I've done both, had flied in carryon and checked and never have issue with flies. The flies were redfish and tarpon. NEVER would I check my rods/reels. But, if you are fishing with a guide, the guide will have flies and the patterns that are producing for current conditions. Take a few flies with you and gamble they make it with you. Best of luck and look forward to your report


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

vantagefish said:


> I have an upcoming trip to the LA marsh and I’m planning on flying with a 4pc rod and a box of flies. Is it reasonable to travel with this in my carry-on or will I need to check it?
> Ryan


Have rods will travel......pre Corona I traveled a bunch with fishing gear. What you describe is perfectly flyable as carry ons IN THE USA. Occasionally I run into an issue. When that happens, stay calm and open up my gear and walk the agent thru. If that doesn't work I request the TSA Manager and walk them thru. The rules (I think they are on line) are very clear. You can even fly with pliers and pocket knives as a carry on up to a certain size. 

When traveling OUTSIDE the US the rules are very different and vary with a high degree of inconsistency. I always take the same approach but aren't always that lucky. Merida airport is the worse. they make you check your gear. No other airport in MX but that one does. Also internationally don't bring good pliers or clippers. I'm 50/50 with them getting taken. 

Good luck. I had my first trip to the marsh this year and though the storms were approaching it was a ton of fun and the fish were big!


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

As others have said, 4 piece rods should no problem. I fly often enough with a 2 rod setup and fly boxes full of flies to 4/0. I have never had an issue in the U.S. and I carry a printed out version of the allowing items from TSA that states delicate items like flies should go with carry on. Never had to use it. Coming back into the country can suck. Cabo made us strip the lines off our reels and throw them out. Never understood that one, but I have heard of that happening before. When I return from Mexico or Honduras I take my spool off and put it in checked baggage and take the reel body as carry on. At least I only lose the spool that way. Safe travels.


----------



## 32838 (Feb 8, 2020)

vantagefish said:


> I’m only doing 2 days on the water with a guide so I “could” fit everything in a carry on. But it’s probably not worth risking the flys getting held up at security. I appreciate the insight.


One alternative not mentioned, is to mail (Fedex,UPS) your flies to you guide (hotel, resort) ahead of time. The only issue I have had traveling, was coming back from Mexico with several 4 piece rods and reels in a fishpond case. Ticket agent was very nice but said it would not make it through security. I had made it through before but decided to check it. No issues.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

vantagefish said:


> I have an upcoming trip to the LA marsh and I’m planning on flying with a 4pc rod and a box of flies. Is it reasonable to travel with this in my carry-on or will I need to check it?
> Ryan


I go back and forth to Tampa , rod tube flys /plugs etc in Patagonia back pack and had no problems ,TSA guy might look at you as it goes through the scan so smile..


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

TR. said:


> As others have said, 4 piece rods should no problem. I fly often enough with a 2 rod setup and fly boxes full of flies to 4/0. I have never had an issue in the U.S. and I carry a printed out version of the allowing items from TSA that states delicate items like flies should go with carry on. Never had to use it. Coming back into the country can suck. Cabo made us strip the lines off our reels and throw them out. Never understood that one, but I have heard of that happening before. When I return from Mexico or Honduras I take my spool off and put it in checked baggage and take the reel body as carry on. At least I only lose the spool that way. Safe travels.


I think the airlines see the fly line as a possible strangling device.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

kjnengr said:


> I think the airlines see the fly line as a possible strangling device.


Then why isn’t a shoelace a “strangling device”


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Flyboy said:


> Then why isn’t a shoelace a “strangling device”


I totally agree and have no clue. The best part is that rope is considered an approved item to carry on. Weird.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

kjnengr said:


> I think the airlines see the fly line as a possible strangling device.


The airlines don’t make those decisions. TSA or foreign countries TSA equivalent do. They are definitely very localized decision.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've carried flys on but once they found a tiny pair of scissors in my bag I mean tiny and they where threaten by it so they kept it.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I've carried flys on but once they found a tiny pair of scissors in my bag I mean tiny and they where threaten by it so they kept it.



That's funny when the TSA guidelines specifically say that scissors 4" and shorter (from the pivot to the tip) are acceptable. Yours isn't the first story where I've heard of that happening.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Just a heads up. If you go to Grand Cayman you will not be able to carry a 4-piece rod onto your return flight.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

numbskull said:


> Just a heads up. If you go to Grand Cayman you will not be able to carry a 4-piece rod onto your return flight.


I haven't been in a few years but that's new. Cayman Airways?


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

No. This was 2 years ago while going thru security at the grand cayman international airport before a return flight to the US. I had an old T&T 4 piece rod (in a flimsy cardboard poster tube rather than an aluminum tube) that I had hand carried down without issue but was forced to check on the way home. It came out crushed but incredibly the rod survived. Cost me another checked bag fee, however. The security agent pointed to a sign that clearly stated no fishing rods were allowed thru security.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've traveled across the world and the US is usually not an issue.

I started checking with the guides to see if it was key for me to bring my own flies. Most of the time, they want to throw what they know works, unless the client is just dying to throw something they tied. My last 3 times to LA I didn't bring any flies, but I do like fishing with my own rods a majority of the time.

Now traveling outside the US? Not a problem going, but once there, another issue. Had the military in Venezuela nearly confiscate my gear, and in Mexico they started questioning the value of everything and it was looking really bad until I cleared it up.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

So I rolled the dice and decided not to check a bag. I had a fly box with about 20 flys (2/0-4/0hooks). Everything was fine, no issues at all


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

Like mentioned above.....travelling domestic in the USA....generally, not a problem. International, a whole different story.

Going north to Canada, rods are ok, but no flies allowed on carry on. I guess they feel like you are going to try and hijack the plane with a 1/0 Pike or Northern Lake fly...LOL. My wife and I had no problems going all the way to Andros via Nassau. Coming back, the Bahamian equivalent of our TSA would not allow my reels on board.....fly rods ok. Traveling to Baja on Alaska Airlines with everything carried on, no problems. Coming back, no rods allowed as a carry on.

Best if you can to maybe divide up some flies and maybe a rod and reel should a bag get separated or lost, then at least you will have something to work with.

Lastly, take a picture of everything....it makes it easier and more helpful should it get lost.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

This is all I use when traveling to ensure rods/reels arrive safely. As others have said check fly’s, pliers, knives, tactical pens now per TSA (personal experience), etc.... You can fit rods, reels, lines, leaders and full complement of accessories (NO SHARP OBJECTS). Used this to Cuba in 2013 and even packed some clothes J.I.C.; worth the investment. 45


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

TR. said:


> As others have said, 4 piece rods should no problem. I fly often enough with a 2 rod setup and fly boxes full of flies to 4/0. I have never had an issue in the U.S. and I carry a printed out version of the allowing items from TSA that states delicate items like flies should go with carry on. Never had to use it. Coming back into the country can suck. Cabo made us strip the lines off our reels and throw them out. Never understood that one, but I have heard of that happening before. When I return from Mexico or Honduras I take my spool off and put it in checked baggage and take the reel body as carry on. At least I only lose the spool that way. Safe travels.


Yup, just print the TSA guidance. Not everyone at the airport will be informed of the current regs for carrying fishing gear and you don't want it to come down to some new guys judgement call.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't remember the airline we flew, but when we went to Roatan on our honeymoon I ran into issues with a 2pc rod I tried to carry on. If I remember correctly, they even didn't like my 4pc but was able to fit it in one of my big gear bags we where checking. 2 piece rod had to be checked as its own piece of luggage and wouldn't you know it, it got lost in transit. Luckily, it showed up to our resort on day 3.


----------

